# Hum...



## 15215 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi people i think i'm new..Well i found this site because i wanted to find a solution, but i think that its almost imposible, well... i'm sitting here and i'm feeling the same as yourself, in a moderate or light way.well... I've read some case, and for a minute I got a litle bit scared... i hope this wont increase.ohh yeah.. I'm from Peru xDWell people i'm quite young and if i have this IBS (because im going again to a doctor this week). I'll try to cope with it.I know, I'll see who are my real friends right now. But I'm not scared. And For the ones that maybe thougth suicide.Well... Try to be happy, just that, if you want to be the best, i think its not necessary if you feel bad. You people are important. I'm here fighting, not all the time, but i am.I hope your intelligence, your thinkings that there is no reason for fell scared would help you to cope with this situation.C'mon we are here to help! one to each other, not all of us are going to be down the same day. We will deal with this togheter. And we will go out togheter.Also remember not to depend of someone, that has the same problem as yourself. I'ts unfair.I love you all people, wish me luck. At this new way of life!!!.


----------



## 14834 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Alberto,Welcome to the IBS board. I'm also from Peru







I hope that you will find the advice and support that you need in this board. Let us know how your doctor's visit went. I wish you all the best. Take care.


----------

